# Hair Removal



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Right, I'm sick of having to shave my chest, just annoys me and takes too long then went I get out I always noticed I've missed a bit.

So basically what are the best hair removal creams, you know the ones you put on then wash off kinda thing. Don't care if they're all womens ones I just don't wanna shave anymore.

THANKS. :cool2:


----------



## cardifftomo (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi mate I'm sure if you type your topic into the search on this site you will find loads of answers, I had this problem then went and got a body groomed by Phillips, it's ok for being quick but don't cut close like a shave would do, I'm looking to buy a £300 laser machine now but need reviews first.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i use veet everywhere except for chest as it always finds its way onto my nipples and burns like a muthva fuker and i just shave my chest i also bought an epilater pulls the hairs out like waxing but quicker takes some getting used to though waxing is good but chest and belly hurts lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

when you use veet is it like waxing in the sense that the hairs will grow back thinner and less frequent???


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no it just burns them off not sure if its skin level or burns a layer of skin off too feels like it takes a layer of skin but im no veet expert lol


----------



## Mascular (Mar 11, 2011)

Why is there a need of removing hair from chest , I never do so . I like the way they are .

And no cream works well . There always are some residue hairs .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cream is only as good as shaving , waxing or epilating or laser is best , as for why remove hair simple some guys like being hairy others dont i cant stand body hairs


----------



## cardifftomo (Nov 25, 2010)

I remove hair on my chest as it helps to see results


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I dont like being hairy either. Never used to mind, but since working out I just look better without it.

Depends if you have sensitive skin - I found the veet stuff a bit hit and miss. Took off hair in patches and didnt give a clean, even finish like you would with a blade.

I personally use a clipper on grade 0 (actually a remington beard trimmer) - It cuts the hair right down but not too much otherwise I get ingrown hairs. The rest of my body I use a Gillette razor.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

veet is good on the hole lol


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive used veet, found it worked ok


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Veet is a good choice for me! Would recommend it!


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

My friend in the US has this spray he sprays on to his desired areas and just wipes it off. Works a treat, forgot it's name though.


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cabin.Fever. said:


> My friend in the US has this spray he sprays on to his desired areas and just wipes it off. Works a treat, forgot it's name though.


Ha ha ha, Thats handy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If you want your hair to be permanently removed you could try laser hair removal? I think it's expensive though...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the worst part of this story is ......i fuking read it like a [email protected] lol

use talc powder


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah being Greek im a hairy mo fo . Use a Phillips body groom which is ok. Look wicked after the hair comes off and it dont irritate my skin and i use ingrow go to stop the ingrowing. It's a bloody chore though!!!


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried shaving my chest once and what a bad move that was my skin tone is slightly tanned and once I had shaved it i looked ridiculos lol tanned body with a huge white patch on my chest safe to say I never really thought that one through enough haha


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Lmfao at that story, i just shave me chest with me face razor quick and simple..


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol asouf tht is one of the funniest things I have ever read... I crnt remember the last time I laughed so hard I got tears uncontrollably pouring from my eyes...!!!!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

wax it


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

i use an epilator from braun. ive got thick hair on my chest and stomach and it plucks them out no problem. results last as long as waxing but it works out much cheaper. beware though as its very painfull, not many people can take the pain! i may be mad but it gets results.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Asouf said:


> I have recently made a mistake in my life, and I offer my story to you, that you may learn from my error. It all started, as many things do, with me having trouble sh1tting.
> 
> No, I was not constipated; this was not a regularity problem but a matter of technique. It seems my ass-hair had grown to such a length that tiny grogans were constantly getting tied up in the matted jungle between my asscheeks. It led to much frustration, with me KNOWING that I still had something to drop, but unable to shake the tenacious turd loose from its butthair dwelling. Eventually I would have to do two things: either reach down with some paper and try to pinch off the lingering loaf (which required careful precision to avoid smearing the creature all over my rear, especially since I had no way of seeing what I was doing) or just go for broke, start wiping, and hope that I could remove all the leftover fecal matter before the toilet paper reached its Can't-Be-Flushed threshold.
> 
> ...


1ov the best posts OTB!


----------



## stevejacob (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd go with Veet - works for me


----------

